# Calling all lycanthropes



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Seems that science is now allowing for the possibility of a lot of folktales, myths and superstitions regarding the moon's influence on people.

http://news.independent.co.uk/world/science_technology/article2171687.ece


----------

